# Mount your GoPro Camera!



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Helmet Cam. That seems to yield the best videos for me, because the camera looks where I'm looking, as opposed to a fixed-mount that looks where the raft is pointed, which often is not downstream.


----------



## kayaker1976 (Apr 24, 2009)

The most important thing is to connect it to a teather in case it breaks free, I also use some colored foam because the gopro don't float so if it does get loose hopefully I can see it floating away and catch it


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Check this*

Options: Rincon Rendezvous 2009 [rough cut] on Vimeo


----------



## sol518 (May 2, 2009)

I set up a leash on mine using a tele ski leash. Its just the right length that I can clip it to the helmet strap but there isn't enough slack for it to bounce around a be annoying. It's never come off the helmet so the leash hasn't been tested but I think it'll work.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I use a Kodak Playsport, but same advice holds. This past summer I attached mine to a mini tripod (REI), then secured it under a strap on my drybox in front of me. I could easily reach it to turn it on & off. Videos were pretty nice, but as Mogur said, you get whatever view your boat is pointed at. I'm working on a helmet mount for next summer so I can get better shots. I found a great tether at a fly fishing shop. It's a fishing net tether with clips on both ends. It's coiled so it's not too loose, but stretches as needed.
Maybe Alex will chime in. He fashioned a tripod set-up for the back of his boat to get great POV shots. He will definitely tell you to secure your camera with a tether, as he has one GoPro at the bottom of the river in Westwater.
KJ


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah the helmut mount with the supplied mounts works best...I tethered it to my chin strap just in case. At first I tried it on the side of my helmut but you feel like you are leaning over due to the weight but on top seems to work best. You will notice the weight of it on your helmut though.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I put mine on my helmet. The only time I notice it is when I'm walking through the trees on a portage and it catches on the branches.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Making sure I get the right mounts for rafting, kayaking, mtn. and snowboarding.
GoPro seems to got the market covered.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Teather it no matter where you mount it. They can get knocked off very easy, but the teather will hold it on. I have my held on with a 50lbs test fly line. The GoPro guys at Outdoor Retailer said to attach it on the pin that hinges the two pieces together. The foam is another thing they said, but I have not did that yet. Check my blog link below for helmet cam view, and I started using turtle wax to keep the water droplets off. It works well.


----------

